# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  همایش های طلایی آلاء

## فاطمه70

سلام
بچه ها من تازه شروع کردم البته صفر نیستم
ولی توی دروس ریاضی،فیزیک وشیمی خیلی ضعیفم
به نظرتون همایشهای طلایی آلاء برای شروع خوبه
یعنی میتونه یه منبع خوب وکامل باشه واسه این سه تا درس
ممنون میشم هرکی تجربه داره کمکم کنه

----------


## hossein1399

برای من که مفید بودن. به نظرم از رایگان هاش شروع کنید چون رایگان هاش خودش 87 قسمت هست روزی یک قسمت هم ببینین شده وقت کنکور

----------


## امیرحسین.hf

من شیمیشو گرفتم 
شیمیش فوق العادست ولی حتما باید یه بیس قوی داشته باشی وگرنه هیچی نمیفهمی
سوالایی  که حل میشه سطحشون بالا هستن

----------


## hamiiiddd

کلا آلا خیلی خوبه
 توی شیمی من خیلی از آقاجانی چیز یاد گرفتم خیلی کامل میگه 
زیستشم که برای سوم رحیمی و  امینی خوبن برای پیش هم رحیمی و پازوکی دوم رو هم خودت کامل بخونی تست بزنی بعدش جمع بندی تصویری امینی رو بینی واقعا کارسازه 
عربی هم ناصح زادش خوبه یک جمع بندی عربی دو قسمته هم داره که مال یکی دیگست اونم عالیه 
بقیشو تجربه ندارم

----------

